# Sheriff's office called last evening



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Seems these little fellows had their nest built in the scoop of some guy's backhoe. Bad place when the guy wants to use his backhoe. Cute little fellows, they're baby Starlings. All mouth and screeching right now but in a couple weeks I'll put them to work getting rid of all the bugs in my yard.

NAB


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Adorable...I love Starlings.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Aren't they cute. 

Look at all the competition to get FOOD.

I guess the bigger they can gape the more likely they will eat first and maybe get more as mama takes more notice of them and/or their beak takes up a bigger percentage of the food drop ratio area?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Little flower faces.....You captured one of the BEST pictures I have seen with them gaping. I love them to pieces.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Nab,

That is a wonderful picture of them. They are such cute rascals from an early age. Wish I could put mine to work in the yard. Alas, he is imprinted and wouldn't make it in the outdoors. I love Starlings.

Margaret


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How cute they are. I love Starlings. I know some day I will have one.

Reti


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Charis said:


> Adorable...I love Starlings.





Reti said:


> How cute they are. I love Starlings. I know some day I will have one.


How wonderful!!! I do too - - and you don't often hear that sentiment directed at Starlings!

btw, _THIS_ is what a Starling looks like in Africa...aptly named the _Superb Starling_!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wolfwood, that is a beautiful bird, but, you know, the European Starling, to me, is as beautiful. I love their markings and when the sun hits their feathers, the iridescence is just stunning.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Wolfwood, that is a beautiful bird, but, you know, the European Starling, to me, is as beautiful. I love their markings and when the sun hits their feathers, the iridescence is just stunning.


I agree! 

(But was blown away by the Superb Starling's colors...on a cloudy day)


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I love starlings, and I have a pet starling. They really are amazing as pets. They talk, they just want to be on your head when they are free flight. Very personable. I loved what wolfwood wrote,"but was blown away by the Superb Starling's colors on a cloudy day" My starling "baby" still has all his stars. I Loved the picture should be picture of the day!!! min


----------



## john john (May 11, 2009)

how can i get a pair of them?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nab, I am SO glad you put that smiley face before your thread name!! 

I tend to panic easily at times! 

That picture is truly incredible! Starlings never cease to amaze me. They are such CUTIES!! Talk about being a BIG mouth...er...mouths!! 

AND, Wolfwood, that beauty that you took is just plain lovely!

Thank you both for the BRIGHT SPOTS of my day!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Absolutely Beautiful Pics!*

Loved the pics of those sweet babies and the adult starling.
Never see any around here, so the pics were a VERY special treat!
Birds are the closest to Heaven...except if one chooses to fly in an airplane...I DO NOT! 

Thanks for the uplift!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Little fellows are perching already*

Little guys are growing faster than the weeds in my yard. Already jumping onto the perch.

NAB 










And the Chucker Bros. were by and lunched with my guys yesterday.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Those Chucker Bros. are really handsome and cute as, well, chuckers! 

I see your Starlings are growing just fine and still as mouthy as ever!  

Looking forward to more updates, as always!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

wolfwood said:


> How wonderful!!! I do too - - and you don't often hear that sentiment directed at Starlings!
> 
> btw, _THIS_ is what a Starling looks like in Africa...aptly named the _Superb Starling_!



Looks nothing like a starling. Gorgeous bird.

Those babies are growing fast

Reti


----------

